# Came home with a new member of the family



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

This is sprinkles. We got her for my youngest son cause he didn't have his own cat yet.David said we ain't going over to Moore county anymore cause we always come back with another animal.:rofl:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Sprinkles is def a fitting name. 
Congrats to your son on his new addition.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

awww, i love her, i always wanted a calico kitten, one day i will get me one


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> Sprinkles is def a fitting name.
> Congrats to your son on his new addition.


Thanks!Yeah when my kids came up with the name I thought it sounded perfect!


apbt2010 said:


> awww, i love her, i always wanted a calico kitten, one day i will get me one


thanks!I've always loved calicos.they are definitely my fave


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG how cute is SPrinkles, love the name  Love Calico kitties too, I bet your son is way to happy


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh, she's purrrrrrty


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

what a cute kitty!!! Love the name


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

How cute! Looks like one I have


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cuteness!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Love! My very first cat was a calico named Tiki. She was actually older than me by about 4 years. I adore calicos!

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute cat


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

So cute I have a calico pattern kitty too! I call her my tri-color kitty LOL


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Man I really never liked cats but I did love one little cat and she was a calico. the only one I ever let stay in my room, she was so awesome. Lived to be super old too.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sadie said:


> So cute I have a calico pattern kitty too! I call her my tri-color kitty LOL


One of those rare-tri's huh?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone!She stole our heart as soon as we saw her.I couldn't not bring her home.We got her from the cousin of my husband that has Pretty Girls pup Jasmine.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG what a beautiful little cat. That face made me wanna cry, she looks so much like Dirty Butt, that was my 16 year old kitty we had to put down a year or so ago 

R.I.P. Dirty


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Omigosh, sooo cuute!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

You lucky duck you! she is JUST cute as a button!
I really wish that I can get a cat but I am nervous with my allergies


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG Dixie! That is one of the cutest cats I've ever seen! Looove the baby!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww I'm sorry to hear that Krystal.That always sucks.Dirty was a pretty cat.

Thanks everyone for the kind words.This little gal is already running the house.She's not afraid of the dogs or other cats and is putting them all in thier place.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks girl :hug:
LMAO she sounds just like Dirty too. She was the total queen of the house and they all knew it


----------

